# Sadness ,bad luck and guilty for wrong decision



## Manahil nizamani

It have been two years of my marriage ,me n my husband lives separately ..he is doing phd in biochem n i m taking care of her baby daughter of 2 years alone bt living in my inlaws joint family ..yah joint family by name bt actually means every one busy in their own life ..my husband from the begining of our marriage was doing phd n still now he is struggling to complete and unemployed no part time job ..my parents r giving me monthly pocket money to me n i have been survivng my needs through it ...question always come up in my mind why i need to be her wife when he have no potential to earn ..he is student only he can nt make me haapy n fullfell my needs ...bz of baby i cant take divorce ..she needs a father .i dnt want to ruin her life bz of my own happiness ..my parents forcly did my marriage with this student husband ,they spoiled my life ..such person is nt responsible without job ,without money ,im suffering from years bz of my parents wrong decisions ...i myself left job bz no one was there to look after my baby ...my life is like a bad dream came true ..never ending sadness ,i experienced depression bz of irresponsible husband ..when i move in society people a sked me wht ur husband does , i feel like insult that he is my life partner ..he is jobless from middleclass family no home no ride ,living in hostle , trying for phd degree bt in his research field he is poor nt intrested in research like he is wasting our time n energy ...i feel bad for myself that im so unlucky in money ,in fame bz of him i m dependent on my parents ..he is no more benefial for me ...plz suggest any positive thought which makes me feel that this relation ship can work or anyidea ..


----------



## EleGirl

Manahil, How old are you?

What is your level of education?

Biochem is a good career field. Once he has a job he should be able to make good money.

How much longer does he have until he completes his Phd?

If you work a job, could you hire someone to take care of your child? Would your mother take care of your child?

You are clearly unhappy and feel stuck. I don't blame you. It seems that you had little say in the situation you now find yourself in. 

It seems that in your culture, you have little choice but to stay married. Is that right?


----------

